# Blue Eyed Ragdoll



## Shogun (Jan 26, 2010)

I caught some really good pics of my Ragdoll cat the other day.

His name is Kittings. 























































That's his favourite toy he's holding.


----------



## HollynSmudge (Jul 21, 2014)

wooh his eyes are so blue!! Beautiful =)


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2014)

Oh isn't he gorgeous!

His eyes are amazing


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

Great pics! Thanks for sharing :biggrin: Such a handsome boy.


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

He is gorgeous.


----------



## ChOnPu (Sep 26, 2014)

Amazing ! I always want a ragdoll but I have already had three. I love those eyes, mine are all yellow.


----------

